# Very new to the pigeon world



## Alg34 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone this is my first post here and hopefully you'll be able to help. I'm interested in having a few pet pigeons. I don't plan to race them or anything. My question is whether I have to get homing pigeons in order to let them fly around in my yard.
Another question is that I'm having a he'll of a time finding a breeder in buffalo ny. I contacted a pigeon wedding release lady and she was just annoyed by my inquiry and said her white homing pigeons didn't make good pets?!


----------



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello and welcome to Pigeons forum.

You need not go for a homing pigeon in order to let them fly around in your yard. Any pigeon (except the wild/rock pigeon) will stay with you and return to it's nest. It takes 2-6 weeks for the pigeons to get adjusted to a new place and from then on they will return back to your place even if they fly off. Till then you can tie their wings or clip them so that they wont fly off before getting used to a new place.

The clipped feathers will regrow in 4-6 weeks and you can fly them with no worries as they return back.

Homing pigeons are only meant for racing since they have the ability to come back home even if they are released hundreds of miles away. Normal pigeons will only return from a few miles (at most 10-15 miles)

If you are still planning to go for homing pigeons then bring them only when they are young (less than 3 months). If they are old them they will most likely wont stay in your place even if you clip their feathers. They will fly back to their place when the feather regrow.

So you can go for some fancy breeds rather than homer pigeons.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Alg34 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you for being so helpful Srikanth! Now if I could only find a breeder...


----------

